# Rate the person above you!



## Shade Koba (Jan 20, 2010)

So the "Post your latest song submission" thread isnt every helpful when nobody seems to even acknowledge each other's stuff. So I thought it'd be cool to bring back this old thread idea! 

How it works, is I've posted a link to one of my songs at the bottom of this post, and the next person to post in the thread will listen to my song, then give their input on it, hopefully some constructive criticism. They'll post a link to one of their songs in their post, and the next person to post repeats what they did :3

LETS GET THIS ROLLING!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3292208


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 20, 2010)

The piece itself is excellent! I like it quite a lot (in fact I think I'll put it on my portable music player if you allow me!)
The only thing is that you didn't mix it to well (your voice is a bit drowned out). Yeah, as a composition it's practically perfect (for me)! 

Now if you'd rather listen to a waltz here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3300180/ 

Or a simpler lute piece (with three 'voices' or simultaneous melodies at the 'densest' parts)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3243400

(you only need to choose one)


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, I never did anything with vocals in it before, so mixing it was a bitch, especially when all I have atm is Audacity to record with x.x

~~~

The waltz is a bit too slow for my tastes, but very well made :3 It could use a more clear melody line, too.

The lute piece seems a bit drowned by the depth. Otherwise, I love it! Very regal :3 it reminds me of Final Fantasy 9 xP

~~~

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3150735

A semi-ballad piece I wrote a while back, instrumental in 5/4. _Kinda_ jazzy, I guess ^^;; It swings, so thats all I got xD


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah the melody jumps around in the registers (sometimes it's at the soprano range, then in the bass and sometimes it's in the middle of the harmony! So it isn't very clear, I should improve on that, thanks!)

Yes, the lute piece has a little too much bass, a little equalizing should take care of that (problem is I only have audacity too  hug ?) I'm going to upload a version performed with a real lute soon, so that should take care of that! Glad you like it!
_____________________________________________________

Now onto bigger things, i.e. your piece! 
The melody is really nice, and I'm not going to comment on the sample quality as that's not important musically, The melody flows nice and is quite memorable (in that it can be remembered easily), but I think that you're getting constrained harmonically, you only have a fairly short chord progression that sounds as if it's being played over and over throughout the piece without enough variation (the chords could be kept the same, but maybe change the voicings a little), that's really advice for this, but more importantly, to keep in mind for newer pieces. But keep up the great work!
_____________________________________________________
Here's another piece, I need to know, is this a good beginning, does it grab your attention, and make you want to hear more?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3300587/
Piano quality isn't the best but hey, it's passable!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> Yeah, I never did anything with vocals in it before, so mixing it was a bitch, especially when all I have atm is Audacity to record with x.x
> 
> ~~~
> 
> ...



Its pretty smooth and a little quirtky I'd give it a 7/10 as it sounds like it is almost begging for vocals


A song by my old band Vocals is me.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3107038


----------

